# Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

Veröffentlkichung Magazin Mai 2011

*Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher​*Basierend auf dieser Meldung

Niedersachsen: Offizielles Setzkescherverbot?

habe ich beim VDSF Landesverband Niedersachsen nachgefragt und dabei auch gleich das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen angeschnitten.

Dazu habe ich an den LSFV-NS am 18.02.2011 folgende Mail geschrieben:



Guten Tag,

Ich recherchiere für Deutschlands größtes Anglerforum

http://www.anglerboard.de/

in Sachen Setzkescherverbot und damit einhergehend auch zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Anlass dazu ist der Bericht in der Osnabrücker Zeitung

http://www.noz.de/lokales/50857267/d...enommen-werden

den wir inhaltlich als nicht richtig bewerten. 

Im Zuge der Recherche und nach Rücksprache mit vielen Vereinen aus Ihrem Landkreis stellen wir eine große Rechtsunsicherheit fest, sowie den dringenden Wunsch, dass die bestehenden Regeln der modernen Gesetzgebung angepasst werden sollten.

Hierzu verweise ich u.a. auch auf folgende Auszüge aus Ihrer Homepage:

*3. Tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; der gefangene Fisch ist immer sofort fischwaidgerecht zu töten; der Fang ist sinnvoll zu verwerten (nach Möglichkeit menschlicher Verzehr).*

Gem. Merkblatt des Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft, Verbraucherschutz und Landesentwicklung vom 25.03.2010
http://www.ml.niedersachsen.de/live/...4145&_psmand=7

ist das Hältern in geeigneten Setzkeschern zumindest bei Hegefischen mit anschließendem Umsetzen des Fanges in ein anderes Gewässer, erlaubt. Ihre Ausführung unter Punkt 3. ist somit pauschal nicht korrekt. 


Weiter führen Sie zum Thema Wettfischen folgendes als verbotswidrig auf:

*
b) die Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Platzierte;*

Hier würde uns die rechtliche Grundlage interressieren, nach der die Vergabe von Preisen Bestandteil eines rechtwidrigen Wettfischens ist. Es erschließt sich nicht, weshalb nach einem tierschutzgerecht durchgeführten Gemeinschaftsfischen eine Vergabe von Preisen untersagt sein sollte.

_*c) das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen;*_

Wie auch bei der Vergabe von Preisen, würde uns hier die rechtliche Grundlage interessieren

_*e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern;*_

Wie oben erwähnt ist die Verwendung von Setzkeschern bei Hegefischen zum Zweck des Umsetzens in ein anderes Gewässer durchaus erlaubt. Grade dieser Punkt führt bei den Vereinen zu erheblicher Verunsicherung.

_*f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische;*_

Hier verweisen wir auf die Hegepflicht und das Ziel eines Hegefischens. Wenn ein Hegefischen zur Eindämmung einer Überpopulation von z.B. Rotaugen durchgeführt wird, auf der anderen Seite aber z.B. Schleien keinen übergroßen Bestand aufweisen, warum sollte diese dann Ihrer Meinung nach nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen. Diese sind eindeutig als irrtümlicher Fang ( s. Zweck des Hegefischens) zu deklarieren und dürften u.E. wieder zurückgesetzt werden. 



Sie verweisen zur Begründung auf:
_*
Die vorgenannten Ausführungen liegen dem Erlass des BMF vom 19.9.1995, IV B 7 -S 0170 -84/95 zu Grunde. Inhalt: „Vereine, deren satzungsmäßiger Zweck die Förderung der nicht gewerblichen Fischerei ist (Angelvereine), können als gemeinnützig anerkannt werden, soweit sie nicht Wettfischveranstaltungen durchführen oder fördern“.
Die o.a. Definitionen „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ und „Wettfischen“ werden von den Tierschutzreferenten des Bundes und der Länder mitgetragen.*_

Eine Vereinbarung, die der VDSF vor nunmehr über 15 Jahren mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder getroffen hat. Die Rechtsprechung ist inzwischen deutlich weiter und sieht diese Angelegenheit, wie mehrere aktuelle Urteile und die Ausrichtung von Wettfischen unter der Schirmherrschaft unserer Bundeskanzlerin und/oder Ministern zeigen, bei weitem nicht mehr so rigoros, wie es 1995 noch den Anschein hatte. 

Hierzu habe ich noch folgende konkrete Fragen:

Wie wird sich der Verband gegenüber dem Niedersächsischen Ministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft, Verbraucherschutz und Landesentwicklung verhalten, um die Inhalte des o.a. Merkblattes zu aktualisieren und auf einen der neueren Rechtsprechung, u.a. auch in Bezug auf die Studien von Jendrusch und Niehaus, 
anglerfreundlichen Stand zu bringen?

Wie wird der Landesverband gegenüber seinen Vereinen und auch dem Bundesverband aktiv werden, um eine aktuelle Rechtsicherheit herzustellen?




Ihre Antworten werden Bestandteil eines umfassenden Berichtes, den wir in unserer Internetplattform in den nächsten Wochen veröffentlichen und zur Diskussion stellen. Sie können helfen, die Rechtsunsicherheit innerhalb der Niedersächsischen Anglerschaft auszuräumen und für eine anglerfreundlichere Gesetzgebung eintreten. Selbstverständlich können Sie auch selbst in der anfälligen Diskussion Stellung nehmen, sowie unsere Plattform zur Information der Angler und zur Darstellung Ihrer angelpolitischen Standpunkte nutzen.

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Eine erste (und vorerst letzte) Antwort kam prompt am 21.02.2011


Sehr geehrter Herr Dahlheuser,

Ihre Anfrage habe ich erhalten. Eine Antwort erhalten Sie zeitnah.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Ralf Gerken

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e. V.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Ich habe daraufhin am gleichen Tag geantwortet:


Guten Tag Herr Gerken,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Wir würden uns auch sehr für die Ergebnisse Ihres Gesprächs mit Herrn Umweltminister Sander interessieren. Ihre Anliegen/Forderungen und seine Stellungnahme dazu.


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Dann kam nichts mehr. Ich habe dann im Abstand von 2 Wochen telefonisch nachgefragt. Man sei zur Zeit sehr beschäftigt, würde aber antworten.

Am 13.04. wurde mir nach erneuten Nachfrage mitgeteilt, dass meine erste Mail nicht auffindbar sei. Ich habe diese dann am gleichen Tag erneut abgeschickt. 

Am 18.04. hab ich nochmals nachgefragt und um Beantwortung gebeten, da der Bericht eigentlich schon für März geplant war und ich im Mai in jedem Fall berichten werde, unabhängig davon ob eine Antwort eintrifft oder nicht. 

Am 27.4. kam dann die Antwort des LSFV-NS. Leider ohne Stellungnahme zum Gespräch mit Umweltminister Sander, aber immerhin.

Dies ist die Antwort:


_Sehr geehrter Herr Dahlheuser,

Danke für Ihre Anfrage zum Thema Setzkescher/Gemeinschaftsfischen und daran haftende rechtliche Fragen._ _

Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen bekennt sich als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Fischereiverband zum tierschutzgerechten Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch. Der im Tierschutzgesetz verankerte Grundsatz, dass ein Wirbeltier nur bei Vorliegen eines vernünftigen Grundes und bei entsprechender Fachkenntnis getötet werden darf, ist aus unserer Sicht ein nicht diskutierbarer Grundsatz allen anglerischen Handelns._ _

Der Einsatz von Setzkeschern insbesondere bei Wettfischen hat in der Vergangenheit, v. a. in den 1970-/80er Jahren, zu erheblichen Auswüchsen und tierschutzrechtlichen Diskussionen geführt. Infolgedessen ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern in Niedersachsen gemäß Merkblatt des ML heute nur noch in begründeten Ausnahmefällen gestattet. So regeln das Merkblatt und ein erläuterndes Schreiben der LAVES, Dezernat Binnenfischerei (siehe Anlage) aber eindeutig, unter welchen Voraussetzungen der Setzkescher bei Hegefischen tierschutzkonform eingesetzt werden kann._ _

Auch das Wettfischen ist nur noch in Form von Hegefischen gestattet, denen ein vernünftiger Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz zugrunde liegt. Diese Einschränkungen werden zwar von Teilen der ehemaligen „Wettfischer“ als unzumutbare Beschränkung angesehen. Sie haben aber dennoch zu einem politischen und gesellschaftlichen Konsens geführt, der es ermöglicht, dass man der Angelfischerei in Niedersachsen weiterhin weitgehend ohne unverhältnismäßige Einschränkungen nachgehen kann und dass die Angelfischerei nicht mehr eine breite Zielscheibe von öffentlichen und medienwirksamen Tierschutzattacken ist. _ _

Die überwiegende Zahl der Angler, auch des Landessportfischerverbandes, geht vielmehr der Fischwaid nach, u. a. um einen Fisch für den „Kochtopf“ zu fangen, was den Einsatz des Setzkeschers nicht gestattet. Der Landesportfischerverband Niedersachsen bekennt sich aber gleichwohl zu den zahlreichen Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen. Sie sind fester und erhaltenswerter Bestandteil des gesellschaftlichen Lebens jedes Angelvereins und dienen in vielen Fällen sinnvollen gewässerökologischen / fischereiwirtschaftlichen Zwecken, wie z. B. der Reduzierung verbutteter Weißfischbestände. _ _

Nach unserer Auffassung deckt das ML-Setzkescher-Merkblatt in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle den legalen Einsatz bei sog. Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen ab. Von einer grundsätzlichen Rechtsunsicherheit bei Einsatz des Setzkeschers bei Hegefischen und einer von Ihnen unterstellten Anglerfeindlichkeit des Setzkeschererlass kann daher aus unserer Sicht nicht ausgegangen werden. _ _

Gleichwohl gibt es einige durchaus diskutierbare Streitpunkte, die wir im Dialog mit dem zuständigen ML erörtern werden. Dazu zählt u. a. der von Ihnen angesprochene Fall des Tötungszwangs von z. B. Karpfen und Schleien, die ungewollt bei einem Weißfischhegefischen mitgefangen werden. Wir stehen seit kurzem in regelmäßigem Kontakt mit dem zuständigen Referatsleiter beim ML und werden die von Ihnen angesprochenen Punkte auf dem nächsten Termin erörtern._ _

Die Kriterien, wann ein Gemeinschaftsfischen als Wettfischen angesehen werden kann, geht auf einen Beschluss des VDSF-Präsidiums zurück (siehe _ _www.vdsf.de) , der von den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder begrüßt wurde und der nach meiner Auffassung wesentlich zur Aufrechterhaltung der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz des Angelns bei veränderten tierschutzrechtlichen Auffassungen in der Gesellschaft beigetragen hat. 

Die von Ihnen angesprochenen Ungenauigkeiten und Fehler auf unserer Homepage werden wir zeitnah beheben. Dazu zählt insbesondere eine differenziertere Darstellung und Einbeziehung des Setzkeschermerkblattes._ _

Für weitere Fragen und Diskussionen stehen wir jederzeit gerne bereit !_ _


Mit freundlichen Grüßen_ _

Ralf Gerken_ _

Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen e. V._ 



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


Ich habe daraufhin am 28.4. erneut geantwortet:

Sehr geehrter Herr Gerken,

vielen Dank dass Sie nun doch die Zeit gefunden haben, unserer Fragen vom 18. Februar 2011 zu beantworten.

Gerne komme ich auf Ihr Angebot für Rückfragen zur Verfügung zu stehen, zurück. Ich erlaube mir der Übersichtlichkeit halber unsere Nachfragen in den von Ihnen verfassten Text folgend zu kopieren.



Der Landessportfischerverband Niedersachsen bekennt sich als anerkannter Naturschutz- und Fischereiverband zum tierschutzgerechten Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch. Der im Tierschutzgesetz verankerte Grundsatz, dass ein Wirbeltier nur bei Vorliegen eines vernünftigen Grundes und bei entsprechender Fachkenntnis getötet werden darf, ist aus unserer Sicht ein nicht diskutierbarer Grundsatz allen anglerischen Handelns.

Das ist eine Sache der Selbstverständlichkeit. Das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz ist für jeden Bürger gleichermaßen verbindlich. Wir freuen uns sehr, dass der LSVF-Niedersachsen das Deutsche Tierschutzgesetz als maßgebend für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei ansieht und das auch öffentlich bekennt. Wie Sie, sind auch wir der Auffassung, dass anglerische Tätigkeiten nach dem Bundestierschutzgesetz geregelt sind.
Ein wenig verwundert sind wir jedoch, dass es offenbar immer noch Unstimmigkeiten in der Interpretation des Tierschutzgesetzes gibt und dass insbesondere der VDSF es für notwenig erachtet, über das Bundestierschutzgesetz hinaus zusätzliche Einschränkungen und Regelungen glaubt vertreten zu müssen.
 
Der Einsatz von Setzkeschern insbesondere bei Wettfischen hat in der Vergangenheit, v. a. in den 1970-/80er Jahren, zu erheblichen Auswüchsen und tierschutzrechtlichen Diskussionen geführt. Infolgedessen ist der Einsatz von Setzkeschern in Niedersachsen gemäß Merkblatt des ML heute nur noch in begründeten Ausnahmefällen gestattet. So regeln das Merkblatt und ein erläuterndes Schreiben der LAVES, Dezernat Binnenfischerei (siehe Anlage) aber eindeutig, unter welchen Voraussetzungen der Setzkescher bei Hegefischen tierschutzkonform eingesetzt werden kann.

Wie Sie vielleicht wissen, wurden diese Diskussionen seinerzeit von Herman Drosse´, in Diensten des VDSF, angestoßen und forciert. Wir tragen noch heute an den unseligen Aktivitäten aus dieser Zeit, obwohl es schon in vielen Bundesländern und auch vor Gerichten inzwischen ein Umdenken hin zur Realität gibt. Der LAVES ist ja nun nicht das Bundesgesetz und dessen Beschlüsse und Verordnungen sind durchaus angreifbar. In den von mir bereits erwähnten Studien von Jendrusch und Niehaus, die jedem engagierten Angler ja ein Begriff sind, wird da hinreichend Beweis geführt. Wie hat der Verband, bzw. wird der Verband sich in naher Zukunft für die Belange der Angler einsetzen und auf die zulässige Verwendung des Setzkeschers hinarbeiten?
 
Auch das Wettfischen ist nur noch in Form von Hegefischen gestattet, denen ein vernünftiger Grund nach Tierschutzgesetz zugrunde liegt. Diese Einschränkungen werden zwar von Teilen der ehemaligen „Wettfischer“ als unzumutbare Beschränkung angesehen. Sie haben aber dennoch zu einem politischen und gesellschaftlichen Konsens geführt, der es ermöglicht, dass man der Angelfischerei in Niedersachsen weiterhin weitgehend ohne unverhältnismäßige Einschränkungen nachgehen kann und dass die Angelfischerei nicht mehr eine breite Zielscheibe von öffentlichen und medienwirksamen Tierschutzattacken ist. 

Der Tierschutz kann nur dort erfolgreich attackieren, wenn gegen das Tierschutzverbot verstoßen wird. Ein gemeinsames fischen mit Platzverlosung, erfassen des Fanges und dem ausloben von Preisen ist jedoch nicht tierschutzwidrig, wenn der Grund für eine solche Veranstaltung die Hege ist und der Fang einer vernünftigen Verwertung zugeführt wird. Warum sträubt sich Ihr Verband gegen die Durchführung von Wettfischen nach tierschutzkonformen Regeln?

Die überwiegende Zahl der Angler, auch des Landessportfischerverbandes, geht vielmehr der Fischwaid nach, u. a. um einen Fisch für den „Kochtopf“ zu fangen, was den Einsatz des Setzkeschers nicht gestattet. Der Landesportfischerverband Niedersachsen bekennt sich aber gleichwohl zu den zahlreichen Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen. Sie sind fester und erhaltenswerter Bestandteil des gesellschaftlichen Lebens jedes Angelvereins und dienen in vielen Fällen sinnvollen gewässerökologischen / fischereiwirtschaftlichen Zwecken, wie z. B. der Reduzierung verbutteter Weißfischbestände.

Eine Diskrepanz zwischen dem Einsatz eines geeigneten! Setzkeschers und dem Willen zum Verzehr eines gefangenen Fisches lässt sich aus dem Tierschutzgesetz nicht zwingend ableiten, sondern ist eine Definition des LAVES. Insbesondere hinsichtlich der Reusenfischerei ist diese Definition sehr leicht angreifbar. Juristisch gibt es auch keinerlei Präzedenzfälle, die die Ansicht des LAVES stützen. Der Verband kann, will er die berechtigten Wünsche der Angler durchsetzen, hier mit hohen Erfolgssaussichten für eine Zulassung des Setzkeschers eintreten. Will der Verband das ? Wenn Nein, warum nicht?

Nach unserer Auffassung deckt das ML-Setzkescher-Merkblatt in der überwiegenden Zahl der Fälle den legalen Einsatz bei sog. Gemeinschafts- und Hegefischen ab. Von einer grundsätzlichen Rechtsunsicherheit bei Einsatz des Setzkeschers bei Hegefischen und einer von Ihnen unterstellten Anglerfeindlichkeit des Setzkeschererlass kann daher aus unserer Sicht nicht ausgegangen werden. 

Die Setzkescherproblematik hat ihren Ausgangspunkt in der damaligen Diskussion um das Wettfischen. Ungeachtet dessen, dass der ordentliche Einsatz des Setzkeschers im normalen Angelalltag keinerlei Bezug zum Wettfischen hat. Daher, und in der mangelnden Verbotswidrigkeit nach dem Bundestierschutzgesetz ist der Setzkeschererlass selbstverständlich anglerfeindlich. Schließlich wird dadurch das frischhalten des Fanges erschwert oder gar verhindert. Kühltaschen o.ä. sind kein gkleichwertiger Ersatz sondern eine umständliche und u.U. nicht ausreichende Verlegenheitslösung. Der Umgang mit dem Lebensmittel Fisch sollte sorgfältiger durchdacht sein.

Gleichwohl gibt es einige durchaus diskutierbare Streitpunkte, die wir im Dialog mit dem zuständigen ML erörtern werden. Dazu zählt u. a. der von Ihnen angesprochene Fall des Tötungszwangs von z. B. Karpfen und Schleien, die ungewollt bei einem Weißfischhegefischen mitgefangen werden. Wir stehen seit kurzem in regelmäßigem Kontakt mit dem zuständigen Referatsleiter beim ML und werden die von Ihnen angesprochenen Punkte auf dem nächsten Termin erörtern.

Es ist anerkennenswert, dass der Verband im Gegensatz zu z.B. Bayern, das grundlose töten von Fischen ablehnt. Mit dem töten eines Fisches sind Verwertungsmöglichkeit und -wille untrennbar verbunden. Nicht jeder Angler mag jeden Fisch oder kann jeden Fisch sinnvoll verwenden. Irrtümliche Fänge sollten, sofern überlebensfähig, schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Nicht nur bei Hegefischen, sondern grundsätzlich.
 
Die Kriterien, wann ein Gemeinschaftsfischen als Wettfischen angesehen werden kann, geht auf einen Beschluss des VDSF-Präsidiums zurück (siehe www.vdsf.de) , der von den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder begrüßt wurde und der nach meiner Auffassung wesentlich zur Aufrechterhaltung der gesellschaftlichen Akzeptanz des Angelns bei veränderten tierschutzrechtlichen Auffassungen in der Gesellschaft beigetragen hat.

Sicher ist Ihnen nicht entgangen, dass diese Abstimmung aus den 90er Jahren stammt und von der Rechtsprechung z.T. bereits überholt ist. Wie bereits erwähnt kann ein tierschutzgerechtes Verhalten nur über den Umgang mit der Kreatur und den mit dem Fang verbundenen Zweck definiert werden, nicht jedoch mit den organisatorischen Modalitäten einer solchen Veranstaltung. Platzauslosungen, wiegen der ordnungsgemäß getöteten Fische und Ehrung des besten Anglers verstoßen in keiner Weise gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Das wäre nur dann der Fall, wenn diese Modalitäten an sich der Zweck einer solchen Veranstaltung sind. Jedoch ist dies bereits durch das Bundestierschutzgesetz verboten und eine Regelung im untergeordneten Fischereigesetz redundant, resp.zusätzlich einschränkend. 

Die von Ihnen angesprochenen Ungenauigkeiten und Fehler auf unserer Homepage werden wir zeitnah beheben. Dazu zählt insbesondere eine differenziertere Darstellung und Einbeziehung des Setzkeschermerkblattes.

Es freut uns, dass wir helfen konnten Ihren Internetauftritt zu verbessern. Wir werden, ebenfalls zeitnah, über den Fortschritt der Anpassungen berichten. 
 

Wie ich Ihnen bereits mitgeteilt habe, werden wir über dieses Thema berichten und den Artikel sehr bald veröffentlichen. Einen Link dazu lasse ich Ihnen nach der Veröffentlichung zukommen. 
Leider bleibt keine Zeit mehr, Ihre Antwort auf das heutige Schreiben abzuwarten und in den Ausgangsbericht einzuarbeiten. Selbstverständlich werden wir Ihre Antwort jedoch sofort nach Erhalt nachpflegen. Alternativ können Sie Ihre Antwort gerne auch selbst direkt in das Thema in unserem Forum einstellen. Dazu müssen Sie sich nur registrieren. Gerne stellen wir Ihnen unser Forum auch für eigene Informationen und/oder Ankündigungen, sowie zur Diskussion mit der Basis zur Verfügung.


Vielen Dank für Ihre Mühe. 

 

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<



Nun möge sich jeder ein Bild von der Ausrichtung des LSFV Niedersachsen machen.
Wir werden weiter berichten, wenn es etwas neues gibt.

Ralf Dahlheuser


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Nur wieder ein weiteres Beispiel dafür, wie weit weg von dem was Angler wollen, die VDSF-Verbände sind.

Und sich dabei natürlich auf die von uns schon seit Jahren kritisierten Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund berufen...

Und leider lassen sich das die Angler genau wie die Vereine gefallen....

Obwohl gerade damit sinnvolle Vereinsarbeit durch die Verbände selber immer weiter erschwert wird..

Ob man das nun Wettangeln, Gemeinschafts- oder Hegefischen nennt, ist eigentlich ja völlig wurscht.-

Wenn sich die Vereine gefallen lassen, dass die Verbände mit der sowohl dummen wie anglerfeindlichen, vor allem aber juristisch schon lange überholten Definition zu Wett/Gemeinschaftsfischen hausieren gehen und das auch noch in der Politik durchsetzen wollen, brauchen sie sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn das Vereinsleben immer mehr den Bach runtergeht.

Gerade das Gemeinschaftsfischen - auch und gerade mit Wertung - war jahrzehntelang das Rückrat der Vereine.

Und das wird durch die Verbände (wissentlich und willentlich??) gebrochen....

Das davon dann auch zig einzelne Angler betroffen sind, die auf Grund dieser anglerfeindlichen und rechtlich überholten Definition des VDSF dann auch auf den tierschutzgerechten Einsatz des Setzkeschers fast grundsätzlich verzichten müsen, ist dabei dann ein unerfreulicher Nebeneffekt..

Hoffentlich wachen die Angler und ihre Vereine irgendwann mal auf, bevor es der VDSF geschafft hat, das normale Angeln wie seit Generationen größtenteils naturverträglich und in in Verantwortung des Einzelne nvor Natur und kreatur ausgeübt vollends unmöglich gemacht hat...


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Update:

Auf meine Nachfrage kam bisher keinerlei Reaktion, nicht mal eine Eingangsbestätigung.

Da muss ich bald wohl nachbohren.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

mal ne dumme Frage, ich war ja nicht dabei ( war irgendwas dazwischen) Bezieht sich auch nicht auf Niedersachsen allein.
Was für Angriffe der Naturschützer auf's Wettangeln gab es denn? Waren die wirklich so gravierend, dass damit das Angeln insgesamt in Gefahr geriet? Und damit diese ( sinnlosen) Verbote rechtfertigen? Hat man den Anglern die langen Ruten zerbrochen?
Ich bitte einfach mal um ne Geschichtsstunde, da das ja den jüngeren ähnlich gehen dürfte, sie waren nicht dabei.
Überall ( außer in D-Land) gibts Wettangeln , auf alle möglichen Fischarten. 
Danke 
Gruß A.


----------



## ivo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Ne, dass wurde auf betreiben eines Verbandes verboten.
Ruf mal Ralle an, der kann dir das erzählen wie es war, sehr interessant bzw erschreckend.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage, ich war ja nicht dabei ( war irgendwas dazwischen) Bezieht sich auch nicht auf Niedersachsen allein.
> Was für Angriffe der Naturschützer auf's Wettangeln gab es denn? Waren die wirklich so gravierend, dass damit das Angeln insgesamt in Gefahr geriet? Und damit diese ( sinnlosen) Verbote rechtfertigen? Hat man den Anglern die langen Ruten zerbrochen?
> Ich bitte einfach mal um ne Geschichtsstunde, da das ja den jüngeren ähnlich gehen dürfte, sie waren nicht dabei.
> Überall ( außer in D-Land) gibts Wettangeln , auf alle möglichen Fischarten.
> ...



Da gab es mal ein Bericht im "Monitor" Ende der 80iger, da wurden Übels Bilder zusammengeschnitten .
In einigen Orten gab es richtige Hetzjagden auf Angler, aufgewiegelt von der Zeitschrift mit den grossen Buchstaben.
Die Leute vom DAV kennen das nicht, denn sie waren noch hinter der Mauer.
Als Folge dessen wurden viele Gesetze gegen Angler ausgelegt und Tierschutzreferenten mit viel Macht gegen Angler ausgestattet, so das schon die einfache Ausgabe von Pokalen +Platzauslosung bei Königsangeln zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit führen kann =da Wettangeln.


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da gab es mal ein Bericht im "Monitor" Ende der 80iger, da wurden Übels Bilder zusammengeschnitten .


 
Moin

Zusammen gefaked gelogen getrickst verarscht.....um Ziele zu erreichen die sonst nicht erreicht hätten werden können.

Quicklebendige Fische ausn Setzi abgeschlagen und dann zurück in Setzi,damit es nach elendig verreckt aussah usw usw. 
lg#h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Mit Ralle habe ich mich dazu schon ausgetauscht, daran hab ich auch nicht den geringsten Zweifel ( nicht dass das falsch bei Dir ankommt)
Und deshalb danke an Gardenfly, es gibt ja noch ein paar mehr, die dabei waren und dazu was sagen könnten. Nur es interessiert mich und ich denke für alle , die nicht dabei waren ( sein konnten) wären genau die Infos dazu von den Älteren wichtig zum Verstehen. Außerdem muss ja nicht immer Ralle arbeiten:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In einigen Orten gab es richtige Hetzjagden auf Angler, aufgewiegelt von der Zeitschrift mit den grossen Buchstaben.



Auch, aber der Treiber war der Verband mit den vier Buchstaben. #d


----------



## beton-micha (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Frage, ich war ja nicht dabei ( war irgendwas dazwischen) Bezieht sich auch nicht auf Niedersachsen allein.
> Was für Angriffe der Naturschützer auf's Wettangeln gab es denn? Waren die wirklich so gravierend, dass damit das Angeln insgesamt in Gefahr geriet? Und damit diese ( sinnlosen) Verbote rechtfertigen? Hat man den Anglern die langen Ruten zerbrochen?
> Ich bitte einfach mal um ne Geschichtsstunde, da das ja den jüngeren ähnlich gehen dürfte, sie waren nicht dabei.
> Überall ( außer in D-Land) gibts Wettangeln , auf alle möglichen Fischarten.
> ...



Also ich kann da nur für unsere nähere Umgebung (LK Osnabrück) sprechen wo es von Seiten der Peta mehrere Anzeigen wegen Tierquälerei und/oder Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz gab. Alle Fälle liegen momentan in den Händen des Gerichts. 
Besonders traurig für uns Angler ist folgender Fall: Ein Angelverein veranstaltete ein "Schnupperangeln" für Kinder und Jugendliche um ihnen das angeln näher zu bringen und sie natürlich auch als Mitglieder zu gewinnen. Gehältert wurden die Fische in Setzkeschern. Es gab damals eine Anzeige der Peta. Auch dieser Fall steht jetzt vor Gericht. Sollte es zu einer Verurteilung mit Geldstrafe kommen, droht dem Verein der Exitenzverlust (kleiner Verein, knappe Kasse).
Wohlgemerkt waren alle Fälle *vor* dem Setzkescherverbot.

Unsere Gruppenangeln müssen nun unter anderen Aspekten ablaufen. Aber der Landesverband wird sich nicht groß einsetzten. Auf unserer JHV war der 2.Vorsitzende des NDS.Landesverband VDSF und der hat ganz klar gesagt: "Wenn wir gegen alles klagen kann es sein, dass uns auslaufende Pachtverträge nicht verlängert werden und das wäre für alle das schlechteste" Damit dürfte auch die Sichtweise des VDSF klar sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

PETA zeigt viel an - Nur gab es noch kaum eine rechtskräftige  Verurteilung deswegen..

Zudem müsstern die Vereine über ihre Verbände eine Rechtsschutzversicherung haben, so dass sich da Kostenrisiken in Grenze nhhalten..


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

In einen Nachbarverein hat ein Mitglied den Verein bei Finanzamt angezeigt . Das Finanzamt ist dort sehr genau und definiert Wettangeln sehr eng: Pokale,ausgesteckte Plätze ect. was da genau rausgekommen ist weiss ich nicht.
Aber ein Verein der durch Beschlagnahmung von Akten bei Verein A  ins Visier genommen wurde musste 100€ Steuern nachzahlen (wegen Wettangel ähnlicher Veranstaltung).


----------



## antonio (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> In einen Nachbarverein hat ein Mitglied den Verein bei Finanzamt angezeigt . Das Finanzamt ist dort sehr genau und definiert Wettangeln sehr eng: Pokale,ausgesteckte Plätze ect. was da genau rausgekommen ist weiss ich nicht.
> Aber ein Verein der durch Beschlagnahmung von Akten bei Verein A  ins Visier genommen wurde musste 100€ Steuern nachzahlen (wegen Wettangel ähnlicher Veranstaltung).



wegen wettangeln muß niemand steuern zahlen.
da hat schlicht weg der schatzmeister was falsch gemacht bei der steuererklärung/buchführung etc.

antonio


----------



## ivo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Was hat der Setzkescher mit dem Finanzamt und der Gewässerpacht zu tun. Nix. Das ist eine faule Ausrede des Naturschutzverbandes mit 4 Buchstaben. 

Die sollten mal was für ihre Mitglieder tun, anstatt dagegen. Aber solange die Mitglieder mit der Arbeit zufrieden sind wird sich nichts ändern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Wegen "Wettangeln" muss zwar niemand Steuern zahlen, es kann aber deswegen die Gemeinnützigkeit aberkannt werden und damit alle Einnahmen des Vereines steuerpflichtig werden.

Interessanrter finde ich dabei, dass die Anzeige von einem Angelverein kam - ich vermute nur mal, zu welchem Verband solche Gesellen gehören.....


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



beton-micha schrieb:


> Unsere Gruppenangeln müssen nun unter anderen Aspekten ablaufen. Aber der Landesverband wird sich nicht groß einsetzten. Auf unserer JHV war der 2.Vorsitzende des NDS.Landesverband VDSF und der hat ganz klar gesagt: "Wenn wir gegen alles klagen kann es sein, dass uns auslaufende Pachtverträge nicht verlängert werden und das wäre für alle das schlechteste" Damit dürfte auch die Sichtweise des VDSF klar sein....


 
Wenn ich mir die Formulierung dieses Funktionärs so anschaue, frage ich mich 
a) wofür ist der da?
b) was haben auslaufende Pachtvertäge mit Setzkeschern/ Klagen  zu tun . Der Verpächter dürfte kaum Peta sein
Gruß A.


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessanrter finde ich dabei, dass die Anzeige von einem Angelverein kam - ich vermute nur mal, zu welchem Verband solche Gesellen gehören.....



falsch: kam vom eigenen Mitglied, wer weiss was da vorher passiert ist ,vielleicht nur 2ter geworden :g
Der zweite Verein hatte halt nur Pech, das der Kassenwart bei der Durchsuchung eine Einladung in den Akten hatte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Danke! 
Hatte ich dann überlesen und falsch verstanden..
Sorry dafür!!!


----------



## angler1996 (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> falsch: kam vom eigenen Mitglied, wer weiss was da vorher passiert ist ,vielleicht nur 2ter geworden :g
> Der zweite Verein hatte halt nur Pech, das der Kassenwart bei der Durchsuchung eine Einladung in den Akten hatte.


da ist dann genau das passiert, was ich hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3325497#post3325497 Nr.47
schon mal als Möglichkeit in Betracht gezogen hatte. Die Beweggründe für ne Anzeige können vielfältig sein, aber eben nur dann , wenn das entsprechende auch laut Gesetz/ VO geahndet werden kann.
Gruß A.


----------



## Heidechopper (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Solange die Vereins-VORSTÄNDE, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dem 4-Buchstabenverband die Füsse lecken, wird sich garnichts ändern!|gr:
Langsam tendiere ich dahin, mein Leben als Angler gegen das Leben eines FREIEN Anglers ohne Satzungszwänge zu tauschen!


----------



## gründler (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Es gibt jedes Weekend Hegewettfischen ^^ in ganz Deutschland,da wird gehältert umgesetzt etc.

Wir hatten vor 3 Jahren ne WM im Angeln in Berlin mit besten grüßen von Merkel und co.es wurde gehältert und umgesetzt,auch das wußte die Politik.

Der Verband mit 4 Buchstaben hält selber noch Bezirks/Landesmeisterschaften........ab.

Redet aber es darf nicht sein.....wenn es absolut Verboten ist Wettkämpfe in Deutschland durchzuführen wie kann es sein das die *Politik die WM vor 3 Jahren gelobt hat* (eine DAV Veranstaltung) was ist eine WM???,etwa kein Wettkampf,warum lobt Merkel dieses???

Nicht die Politik sagt Nein zum Setzi,nicht die Politik sagt Nein zum Wettkampf,es sind zt.die eigenen Reihen die dagegen kämpfen.

Und diese sitzen zu 99% beim 4 Buchstaben Verband,der anderen Verbänden Vereinen Organisationen...... hörig ist.

Wenn Setzkescherhälterrung Tierqual ist,was ist dann erst eine Reuse die 2 Wochen steht ohne gelehrt zu werden.

Wo wir wieder beim 2 Klassen TSG sind,was meißt nur für kleine gilt,während der BF das TSG zwar kennt aber sich nicht dran halten muss.

Das ist auch ganz einfach warum das so ist,der BF fängt andere Arten von fischen wie wir Angler,seine fische sind Ware ohne Schmerz Leid...wir Angler die wirklich schonend mit umgehen,wir sind die bösen die fische mit Schmerz und Leid fangen,wir Hältern max 5-7 Std,seine Reuse hältert schonmal 2 Wochen.

Aber vieleicht werden ja irgendwann mal Wunder geschehen,und das Volk wird Wach.

lg#h


----------



## ivo (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Einfache Lösung, tretet den Vorständen die dem 4-Buchstabenverband die Füße lecken auf die selbigen.


----------



## Roosangeler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

'nabend zusammen,

ich möchte hier mal meine Sichtweise zu "Wettfischen" und der Setzkescherhälterung preisgeben.

Zum Wettfischen:

Aus den Modalitäten der Durchführung einer Angelveranstaltung folgt  nicht zwingend ein Verstoß gegen das TschG. Sprich: Es wird nicht zwangsläufig gegen das TschG verstoßen, weil es Preise und Pokale gibt oder die Veranstaltung einen weiterführenden Charakter hat.

In der Praxis besteht meiner Ansicht aber die Gefahr, dass der weidgerechte Umgang mit dem Fisch leidet, weil er lediglich Mittel zum Zweck des Wettstreits ist. Der Fisch zählt nicht als Lebewesen, sondern lediglich als Gewicht oder als Punktzahl.
Dem können beispielsweise Wertungskriterien und Disqualifikationsmaßnahmen bei Verstoß entgegenwirken.

Aus dem Lob Frau Merkels kann nicht abgeleitet werden, dass Wettfischen im eigentlichen Sinn nicht durch das TschG verboten wären. Denn aus dem Lob Frau Merkels ergibt sich keine juristische Beurteilung von Wettfischen.

Es darf aber auch in Frage gestellt werden, ob der Setzkescher die geeignetste Methode zur Hälterung von Besatzfischen ist.

zum Setzkescher:

Mit der Einführung des Setzkescherverbots Anfang der 1990er Jahre darüber haben sich Teilnehmer solcher Angelveranstaltungen beklagt, dass man die Fisch töten müsse, aber keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit gegeben ist und die Fische deshalb "auf dem Müll landen".
Dabei muss die Frage gestellt werden, ob hier nicht die Veranstaltung selbst und nicht das Setzkescherverbot (oder besser Rücksetzverbot zumindest für die Zielarten des Hegefischens) zu bemängeln ist. Die Verwertung ist auch bei einem Hegefischen meiner Ansicht nach ethisch notwendig, um eine Legitimation für das Töten der Fische zu haben, selbst wenn rechtlich gesehen die Erfüllung des Hegeziels allein schon den im TschG geforderten vernünftigen Grund darstellt.

Ob die Regelungen zur Setzkescherhälterung im einzelnen Landesfischereigesetz sinnvoll ist, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Ein pauschales Verbot der Setzkescherhälterung lässt sich meiner Ansicht nach anhand der fischereiwissenschaftlichen Belegsituation und darauf aufbauender ordnungsgemäßer Durchführung der Hälterung in Kombination mit einem vernünftingen Grund nicht aus dem TschG ableiten. Wohl aber steht die häufig geäußerter Forderung, gehälterte Fische wieder (in das Fanggewässer) zurücksetzen zu dürfen in Konflikt mit dem im TschG geforderten vernünftigen Grund, da dieser dann durch das Zurücksetzen entfällt.


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

*. *



Warum kommt mir diese Schreibweise so bekannt vor????




Ich kann mich ja täuschen aber "es" hört evtl.auf Rheo......


#h


----------



## Koalabaer (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kann mich ja täuschen aber "es" hört evtl.auf Rheo......



...phil |kopfkrat


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*

Haben sie ihn aus den MA-Forum vertrieben?


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Niedersachsen und der Setzkescher*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Haben sie ihn aus den MA-Forum vertrieben?


 
Moin

Nein,da bricht er gerade alle Rekorde im Seiten um Seiten vollkriegen.

Aber Wohnort und Schreibweise könnten passen,aber soll mir auch egal sein für mich ist bei ihm das MHD abgelaufen,und ich grins mir einen auf seine Ansichten. 


@Koalabaer

Jo.


#h


----------

